# Tires TPMS For Nissan Versa 2011



## Ryobi (Jul 23, 2020)

Hello, Does anybody know if the Nissan Versa 2011 TPMS (Sensor for the tires) are programable>?I have went to Wal Mart and they told that were out of stock of the one they used and that theirs are programable. I search on Ebay, but for some some reason they TPMS the Nissan Versa 2011 TPMS not programable so I am wondering how can it communicate with the computer? I guess my main question is does the Nissan Versa 2011 required TPMS that are programmable?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Programmable sensors and programing sensors to the car are two different things. When the industry talks about "programmable sensors" it means the sensor can talk to a number of different car models and must be set up for the car it's being installed on. It would be more accurate to call that "configuration". Programming sensors to the car means using a tool to read the ID's of the individual sensors, then storing the information in the vehicle (the BCM on most Nissans) so the car knows which ID's belong to it and which one corresponds to each wheel.


----------



## Ryobi (Jul 23, 2020)

I do not think that the sensors on my car are programable because they not does tell me which tire is low. If this is the case will it hold true if I buy a sensor for the car as long it for the model of my car they should work by installing them? Is this true ?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

No, the ID will still need to be passed to the BCM. The car needs to know its own sensor ID's and not just their positions, unless you want it displaying pressures for the car next door.


----------



## Ryobi (Jul 23, 2020)

So basically what you are saying whether the sensors are not programable or not each has a unique ID that need to be programmed (updated) to the cars computer (Sort of like a bluetooth device that as be paired). I guess what they do is replace the old ID with the new ID. Can this be done at Wal Mart?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Ryobi said:


> (Sort of like a bluetooth device that as be paired). I guess what they do is replace the old ID with the new ID. Can this be done at Wal Mart?


Yes, "pairing" is a good analogy. Most all tire and repair shops have a tool for doing it.


----------



## Ryobi (Jul 23, 2020)

You explained it very well, thank you for the information.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

You're most welcome. Happy motoring!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You can actually do it yourself by adjusting the tire pressures to specific values and pulse grounding the TPMS diagnostic connector wire. You can find the procedure on YouTube. If you want to spend $15, you can purchase a TPMS trigger tool, which will simplify the job because you won't have to adjust the tire pressures per the manual program procedure.


----------



## Ryobi (Jul 23, 2020)

Thank you for the information.


----------

